# Info su stato kde 4.x e portage

## DevOne

Ciao ragazzi...

qualcuno magari più informato di me, sa quando il nuovo kde uscirà 

stabile nel portage?

----------

## Scen

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/#doc_chap3_sect2

 *Gentoo KDE team wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KDE 4 is not yet marked stable as we feel it isn't sufficiently stable and feature complete - in particular when compared to KDE 3.5. At this time we estimate that won't happen before the release of KDE 4.2 which is planned for 27/01/2009. 
> 
> 

 

----------

## lordalbert

Io dubito che la versione 4.2 sarà stabile. L'altro giorno ho provato l'ultima svn, e in 20 minuti di utilizzo, ho segnalto 3 bug sul sito di kde. E se guardi le statistiche, solo oggi sono stati riportati 129bug (e il giorno non è ancora finito  :Wink:  ).

Visto che mancano 4 giorni.... non credo sarà realmente stabile. Forse la 4.3 ? 4.4 ? o 4.5 ? boh... ma secondo me ne passerà del tempo, prima che sia realmente stabile!

----------

## DevOne

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Io dubito che la versione 4.2 sarà stabile. L'altro giorno ho provato l'ultima svn, e in 20 minuti di utilizzo, ho segnalto 3 bug sul sito di kde. E se guardi le statistiche, solo oggi sono stati riportati 129bug (e il giorno non è ancora finito  ).
> 
> Visto che mancano 4 giorni.... non credo sarà realmente stabile. Forse la 4.3 ? 4.4 ? o 4.5 ? boh... ma secondo me ne passerà del tempo, prima che sia realmente stabile!

 

Già...credo anche io

Però tra la 3.x e la 4.x c'è un mare di differenza in funzionalità, aggiunte, miglioramenti....per non parlare che vengono utilizzate le QT 4 che sono migliori delle 3

Bisogna solo vedere se questi bug interessano il core o software satellite...

----------

## lordalbert

per esperienza so che alcuni riguardano plasma, che ogni tanto crasha ancora.

Ma da quello che ho sentito (non ho approfondito più di tanto) alcune funzionalità di kde3 non sono ancora state introdotte in kde4...

----------

## flocchini

prima di tutto un saluto, e' un po' che non mi faccio vivo :p principalmente causa mancanza di tempo per stare dietro alle innovazioni di gentoo che non siano inerenti a questioni di lavoro  :Smile: 

ora che ho un attimo mi sono messo a cercare qualche info su ke4, passando da questa guida ho installato kde 4.1 e sono rimasto un po' deluso dalla maturita'/completezza del tutto (da bluetooth e rapi assenti al banale pannello senza il FONDAMENTALE autohide :p) Ora la mia domanda e': c'e' qno che mi fa un riassunto o mi sforna un magico link per capire a che punto sara' kde con l'imminente 4.2? Mi sbatto per far funzionare la nuova release o come ambiente di lavoro mi consigliate di restare 3.x?

In caso cosa dovrei fare per aggiornare alla 4.2? leggo di 2 overlay ma spulciando il forum internazionale non ho capito quale e'/sara' deprecato e quale no e soprattutto come smascherare e dove trovare il tutto (sempre restando in tema, kde4-kio-rapip sembra non esserci da nessuna parte)

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

  :Smile:  

----------

## flocchini

un sorriso e' sempre ben accetto ma non mi chiarisce di molto le cose   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/#doc_chap3_sect2, se ne è parlato 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-729833.html ed in altri topic, ora gli altri non li trovo però...

----------

## flocchini

il primo link parla addirittura di overlay che non esistono piu'... era quello che intendevo io quando ho scritto che non ci capivo nulla  :Laughing: 

il secondo mi era sfuggito (cosi' come lo smile cliccabile di lordalbert sorry  :Embarassed:  :p) ma conferma i miei sospetti: ritorno 3.x quotidianamente e ogni tanto mi compilero' uno snapshot per vedere di la' a che punto sono.

quale overlay devo usare pero'?

----------

## lordalbert

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> un sorriso e' sempre ben accetto ma non mi chiarisce di molto le cose   

 

eheh, è una faccina-link  :Wink: 

Se ci clicchi sopra ti porta ad un'altra discussione del forum.

----------

## flocchini

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il secondo mi era sfuggito (cosi' come lo smile cliccabile di lordalbert sorry  :p) 

 

ho gia' fatto mea culpa   :Laughing: 

qualche mod puo' unirlo a quell'altro magari correggendo il titolo? tnx

----------

## .:deadhead:.

da http://planet.gento.org/universe/

:

http://blogs.gentoo.org/jmbsvicetto/2009/01/25/kde-4-2

----------

## DevOne

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> per esperienza so che alcuni riguardano plasma, che ogni tanto crasha ancora.
> 
> Ma da quello che ho sentito (non ho approfondito più di tanto) alcune funzionalità di kde3 non sono ancora state introdotte in kde4...

 

Beh...io lo sto utilizzando su un ultra-mobile con kubuntu 8.10

e devo dire che sta nelle stesse condizioni di quello di gentoo, cioè

ognitanto va in errore plasma e molte funzionalità del 3.x non sono disponibili.

----------

## randomaze

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> qualche mod puo' unirlo a quell'altro magari correggendo il titolo? tnx

 

Fatto  :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

In un commento su un post sul blog di pollycoke ho letto un pezzo abbastanza "preoccupante".

Lo riporto qua:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Prendiamo KDE4, che è fresco fresco, è un progetto che da 2 anni tenta di trovare una sua precisa identità a pezzi e bocconi con programmatori che oggi scrivono un pezzo di nepomuk, domani uno di raptor, poi tornano a kickoff e magari il fine settimana per diletto mettono le mani su k3b per vedere l’effetto che fa.
> 
> Ho letto dichiarazioni, dai soliti ben informati, che fanno rabbrividire per la loro assurdità, con gente che si dedica a Lancelot perchè decisamente più eccitante che sviluppare uno strumento per il backup, come voleva essere (e non è mai stato) Kamion.
> ...

 

In effetti non è che puntano un po' troppo sull'"apparenza" (kwin e plasma inclusi)? A proposito, qualcuno sa a che punto è kamion? Sarebbe bello uno strumento di backup integrato

----------

## riverdragon

Non esiste un tracker in bugzilla? Ieri gnome+compiz mi ha fatto imbestialire un'altra volta (ogni tanto qualche operazione rende compiz incapace di partire all'avvio, e devo piallare le impostazioni di gnome per tornare a farlo funzionare correttamente), quindi vorrei dare una chance a kde 4.2 prima possibile.

----------

## lordalbert

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non esiste un tracker in bugzilla? Ieri gnome+compiz mi ha fatto imbestialire un'altra volta (ogni tanto qualche operazione rende compiz incapace di partire all'avvio, e devo piallare le impostazioni di gnome per tornare a farlo funzionare correttamente), quindi vorrei dare una chance a kde 4.2 prima possibile.

 

facci sapere  :Smile: 

Io ho provato kde4 (ma non su gentoo, per tenere il sistema pulito), ma ogni tanto crasha ancora plasma. Però tutto sommato è usabile, se accetti qualche crash  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

No, io i crash non li accetto  :Smile: 

Se avessi tempo da dedicare ad un'installazione di kde (con i 280 pacchetti che comporta, visto che vorrei partire installando kde-meta per poi scremare) ci penserei, ma non posso proprio permettermi di passare giorni a sistemare tutto. Con "prima possibile" intendo "quando sarà marcato stabile o i bug noti saranno abbastanza contenuti".

----------

## bandreabis

A me crasha con i fumetti.

----------

## lordalbert

volevo chiedervi, ma se io installassi kde4 come slotted (mantenendo kde3) verrà fuori un mezzo casino? Intendo applicazioni e file di configurazione che si mescolano... intendo evitando di usare un nuovo user.

----------

## Scen

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> volevo chiedervi, ma se io installassi kde4 come slotted (mantenendo kde3) verrà fuori un mezzo casino? Intendo applicazioni e file di configurazione che si mescolano... intendo evitando di usare un nuovo user.

 

Questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

penso possa chiarire il tuo dubbio, ed eventuali altri  :Cool: 

----------

## riverdragon

Ho installato kde4, e ovviamente sono spaesatissimo, dopo quasi quattro anni di gnome.

Riuscireste a puntarmi verso una guida alla configurazione di kde? Ci sono tanti piccoli aspetti che non mi tornano, e quella presente tra le guide gentoo è vecchia...

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Ho installato kde4, e ovviamente sono spaesatissimo, dopo quasi quattro anni di gnome.
> 
> Riuscireste a puntarmi verso una guida alla configurazione di kde? Ci sono tanti piccoli aspetti che non mi tornano, e quella presente tra le guide gentoo è vecchia...

 

tipo?

se vuoi modificare le barre basta che fai tasto destro -> "unlock widgets"

sul lato destro della barra vi è un piccolo pulsante con il logo di plasma. cliccando là vedrai tutte le opzioni delle barra.

se invece fai click sul logo di plasma in alto a destra nel tuo desktop puoi aggiungere plasmoidi da là, fare zoom-out (ti permetterebbe di aggiungere, poi, più aree di lavoro). il resto delle configurazioni le trovi nel "sistem settings".

se riesci ad essere più preciso nella domanda, posso essere più preciso nella risposta   :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao

----------

## Apetrini

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> volevo chiedervi, ma se io installassi kde4 come slotted (mantenendo kde3) verrà fuori un mezzo casino? Intendo applicazioni e file di configurazione che si mescolano... intendo evitando di usare un nuovo user.

 

Ti riporto la mia esperienza... uso kde4 da svn da circa un annetto, intanto ho il 3.5 slotted. Aggiorno piu o meno una volta a settimana quei 200 e passa pacchetti di kde4 (ci metto un po' piu di 4 ore con il mio core2duo 1,6 ghz; altrimenti quando serve solo il kdebase, circa 80 pacchetti, ci metto un po' meno di un oretta).

Se proprio kde4 non va perché ho azzeccato un "momento sbagliato" passo al 3.5 al volo anche con lo stesso utente.

```

lrwxrwxrwx   1 ape  ape           7 2009-02-16 13:36 .kde -> .kdesvn

drwxr-xr-x   6 ape  ape        4096 2008-10-06 04:27 .kde3.5

...

drwxr-xr-x   6 ape  ape        4096 2009-01-25 07:25 .kdesvn

```

Non trovo nessun problema a farlo; se mi serve un'applicazione di kde3 sotto kde4 la lancio dando il patch completo e tutto funziona benino (per esempio se k3b per kde4 non funziona, invoco quello per kde 3 dando il path completo sulla shell).

----------

## riverdragon

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> se riesci ad essere più preciso nella domanda, posso essere più preciso nella risposta   

 

Pronti! L'idea fondante è niente qt3 su kde4, per cui ho bisogno che i consigli riflettano ciò, nei limiti del possibile.

Lo stile delle applicazioni gtk al momento è bruttino, per esempio i tab di firefox si vedono davvero male. Ho già installato gtk-engines-qt e gtk-engines-qtcurve, ma non sono ancora arrivato ad un livello accettabile.

Vorrei un visualizzatore di elog in qt4: su gnome usavo elogviewer, e kelogviewer si tira dietro un po' di kde3.5.

Non esiste un plugin di kopete per la chat di facebook? Ho diversi amici che hanno facebook ma né gtalk né msn.

Openoffice, pur abilitando la USE kde, è bruttissimo: forse è ancora attivo il tema gtk? Non riesco a capire dove dovrei configurarlo

Ho bisogno di poter vedere e variare la frequenza dei core della mia cpu: capita infatti che il processore si metta a lavorare parecchio (ai tempi con tracker, ora con strigi) e per evitare di far casino io imposti la frequenza a 1,33 GHz anziché 1,80; con gnome bastavano due click per ognuna delle due applet, sarebbe utile qualcosa di simile.

C'è un'applicazione che mi tenga le note come fa tomboy? Il plasmoide post-it non va bene perché le mie note spesso sono tante, e ho bisogno di qualcosa (come tomboy reminder) possa essere impostato per saltare fuori in una determinata data/ora

Tra le applicazioni avviate all'accesso di gnome c'è compiz, e me lo ritrovo anche qui in KDE, se lo rimuovo da KDE non parte più nemmeno in gnome. C'è una soluzione di compromesso?

Uso (con soddisfazione) networkmanager, e l'applet per gnome è bellissima - su gnome; su kde ha il bruttino aspetto delle altre applicazioni gtk.

Vorrei poter usare strigi per delle ricerche rapide, come fa tracker-search-tool: esiste questa possibilità, ed è possibile richiamarla con un acceleratore da tastiera? [parzialmente risolto, c'è un campo di ricerca interno a lancelot che si interfaccia con strigi; inoltre questo lancelot mi permette di accelerare l'apertura di applicazioni quasi quanto gnome-do (che resta un altro pianeta, comunque).

Sto cercando di capire perché k3b-9999 (prelevato dall'overlay kde-testing - k3b per qt4 si può avere solo così) chiami kdepimlibs con la USE kdeprefix.

Perché se imposto la possibilità di tenere non in ordine le cartelle dentro una "vista cartelle" posizionata sul desktop questa disposizione si resetta appena apro dolphin? [risolto, sono riuscito a mostrare i file sul desktop]

Vorrei tenere sotto controllo anche la temperatura del disco, ma il plasmoide non vede hddtemp e quindi ho solo quella del processore. [parzialmente risolto: non vedo molto senso nell'avere la temperatura nel plasmoide che mi mostra l'occupazione delle partizioni, e quando ho una finestra a schermo intero non posso più vederla, ma tant'è...]

Vorrei un monitor per l'attività del processore e del disco: quando il sistema rallenta sono in grado di capire che è oberato di lavoro e quindi devo portare pazienza.

Se dal centro di controllo cerco di fare attività da superutente (tipo sistemare la configurazione di samba) non mi viene chiesta la password e quindi i controlli rimangono disabilitati.

Capita (spesso, dannazione) che il desktop e il pannello spariscano quando modifico le impostazioni di kwin, ho gli effetti grafici abilitati: come faccio a ripristinarlo senza dover uccidere la sessione?

Per attivare l'effetto stile exposé non basta andare sull'angolo del desktop, devo andarci e "spingere". Francamente la cosa fa pietà, si può configurare meglio?

Col tempo aggiungerò  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

ok...   :Very Happy: 

un sacco di domande!! apperò......

ti rispondo domani, valà... stasera son troppo impegnato  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Grazie, intanto aggiungo:

Il problema della disposizione delle cartelle sul desktop non è risolto per niente, ad ogni accesso mi trovo le cartelle ordinate per nome

Kopete non mi avvisa in alcun modo dell'arrivo di un messaggio: né la voce nella barra delle applicazioni che lampeggia, né l'icona nella tray che cambia.

Con gaim/pidgin salvo le conversazioni da almeno tre anni (torna sempre utile poter dimostrare di aver detto qualcosa), e non vorrei smettere ora, kopete può farlo?

Akregator nella finestra in alto a destra, dove elenca le voci contenute nel feed, ha sempre le colonne troppo strette. Le imposto più larghe per poter leggere il contenuto, cambio feed, torno indietro ed è tutto come prima.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Grazie, intanto aggiungo:
> 
> Il problema della disposizione delle cartelle sul desktop non è risolto per niente, ad ogni accesso mi trovo le cartelle ordinate per nome
> 
> Kopete non mi avvisa in alcun modo dell'arrivo di un messaggio: né la voce nella barra delle applicazioni che lampeggia, né l'icona nella tray che cambia.
> ...

 

queste le risp velocemente.

1) nelle impostazione del plasmoide folder view hai impostato "icon unsorted"?

2) guarda le opzioni di kopete. a me avvisa (ho abilitato l'opzione al riguardo) sia lampeggiando l'icona e sia visualizzandomi una mini-finestrella

3) si, salva log nella sezione plugin

4) mah.. ho trovato anche io problemi con akregator. mi salva le impostazioni, ma poi se lo killo/esco e lo riapro, bum! magicamente mi trovo tutto in disordine (colonne non più grandi come prima, articoli ordinati per nome anzichè per data, etc..). non ho mai capito il problema

per esempio: ieri s'è chiuso akregator (sarà stato un seg-fault), ho re-impostato il tutto ed oggi non mi s'è cambiata la configurazione. tu chiudi il programma quando esci da kde? io no

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   se riesci ad essere più preciso nella domanda, posso essere più preciso nella risposta    
> 
> Pronti! L'idea fondante è niente qt3 su kde4, per cui ho bisogno che i consigli riflettano ciò, nei limiti del possibile.
> 
> [*]Lo stile delle applicazioni gtk al momento è bruttino, per esempio i tab di firefox si vedono davvero male. Ho già installato gtk-engines-qt e gtk-engines-qtcurve, ma non sono ancora arrivato ad un livello accettabile.

 

uhm... hai provato a cambiare lo stile di firefox? io uso noia e mi sembra abbastanza figo. per cambiare i pulsanti, beh, basta cambiare lo stile delle qt.. ma, se ho ben capito, lo hai già fatto. io uso gtk-engines-qt e non noto schifezze

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Vorrei un visualizzatore di elog in qt4: su gnome usavo elogviewer, e kelogviewer si tira dietro un po' di kde3.5.

 

elog.. boh... non so nemmeno cosa sia un visualizzatore di elog (sebbene mi sia capitato di tradurre un pacchetto di kde in cui se ne parlava   :Very Happy:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Non esiste un plugin di kopete per la chat di facebook? Ho diversi amici che hanno facebook ma né gtalk né msn.

 

mai sentito.... ma potrei sbagliarmi.... veramente non saprei. diciamo anche che non mi sono mai posto il problema  :Very Happy:  (non uso facebook). hai provato a cercare l'eventuale plugin con google?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Openoffice, pur abilitando la USE kde, è bruttissimo: forse è ancora attivo il tema gtk? Non riesco a capire dove dovrei configurarlo

 

```
gtk-chtheme
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Ho bisogno di poter vedere e variare la frequenza dei core della mia cpu: capita infatti che il processore si metta a lavorare parecchio (ai tempi con tracker, ora con strigi) e per evitare di far casino io imposti la frequenza a 1,33 GHz anziché 1,80; con gnome bastavano due click per ognuna delle due applet, sarebbe utile qualcosa di simile.

 

kde-base/powerdevil figo figo!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]C'è un'applicazione che mi tenga le note come fa tomboy? Il plasmoide post-it non va bene perché le mie note spesso sono tante, e ho bisogno di qualcosa (come tomboy reminder) possa essere impostato per saltare fuori in una determinata data/ora

 

Korganizer?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Tra le applicazioni avviate all'accesso di gnome c'è compiz, e me lo ritrovo anche qui in KDE, se lo rimuovo da KDE non parte più nemmeno in gnome. C'è una soluzione di compromesso?

 

hai percaso messo che compiz parta all'avvio di una sessione grafica? prova ad impostarlo solo all'avvio di gnome. kde ha una cartella .kde/Autostart/ dove mettere script da eseguire all'avvio. prova a cercare una cosa simile per gnome

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Uso (con soddisfazione) networkmanager, e l'applet per gnome è bellissima - su gnome; su kde ha il bruttino aspetto delle altre applicazioni gtk.

 

si, decisamente! knetworkmanagere fa schifo (lo usavo)... provalo, magari ti piacerà... (non so però se il pacchetto richieda kde 3.5.x)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Vorrei poter usare strigi per delle ricerche rapide, come fa tracker-search-tool: esiste questa possibilità, ed è possibile richiamarla con un acceleratore da tastiera? [parzialmente risolto, c'è un campo di ricerca interno a lancelot che si interfaccia con strigi; inoltre questo lancelot mi permette di accelerare l'apertura di applicazioni quasi quanto gnome-do (che resta un altro pianeta, comunque).

 

intendi l'alt+F2 ? uhm... non ho ben afferrato la tua domanda

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Sto cercando di capire perché k3b-9999 (prelevato dall'overlay kde-testing - k3b per qt4 si può avere solo così) chiami kdepimlibs con la USE kdeprefix.

 

ah, questa è una domanda da fare ai manteiners   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Perché se imposto la possibilità di tenere non in ordine le cartelle dentro una "vista cartelle" posizionata sul desktop questa disposizione si resetta appena apro dolphin? [risolto, sono riuscito a mostrare i file sul desktop]

 

ok

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Vorrei tenere sotto controllo anche la temperatura del disco, ma il plasmoide non vede hddtemp e quindi ho solo quella del processore. parzialmente risolto: non vedo molto senso nell'avere la temperatura nel plasmoide che mi mostra l'occupazione delle partizioni, e quando ho una finestra a schermo intero non posso più vederla, ma tant'è...]

 

ah.. i plasmoidi.. spero tanto che con il tempo ne vengano fuori di migliori. sinceramente nemmeno a me piacciono quelli che ci sono. in teoria, potresti scaricarti anche altri tipi di formati di plasmoidi. io no l'ho mai provato, ma se apri la finestra di "add widget" in basso c'è il pulsante per installare dei nuovi plasmoidi e sembra che il sistema supporti due formati (macosx e qualcosa di web widgets.. boh)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Vorrei un monitor per l'attività del processore e del disco: quando il sistema rallenta sono in grado di capire che è oberato di lavoro e quindi devo portare pazienza.

 

kde-base/ksysguard tipo questo?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Se dal centro di controllo cerco di fare attività da superutente (tipo sistemare la configurazione di samba) non mi viene chiesta la password e quindi i controlli rimangono disabilitati.

 

anche a me. questa, infatti è una domanda che girerei alla community. come cavolo si fa? per fortuna io non ho mai avuto necessità, però me ne ero accorto anche io

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Capita (spesso, dannazione) che il desktop e il pannello spariscano quando modifico le impostazioni di kwin, ho gli effetti grafici abilitati: come faccio a ripristinarlo senza dover uccidere la sessione?

 

uhm... prova a killare plasma e a rifarlo partire 

```
kquitapp plasma; plasma
```

. penso posso funzionare

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Per attivare l'effetto stile exposé non basta andare sull'angolo del desktop, devo andarci e "spingere". Francamente la cosa fa pietà, si può configurare meglio?

 

questa non la so

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Col tempo aggiungerò 

 

pfiew! quante domande!!

----------

## lordalbert

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) mah.. ho trovato anche io problemi con akregator. mi salva le impostazioni, ma poi se lo killo/esco e lo riapro, bum! magicamente mi trovo tutto in disordine (colonne non più grandi come prima, articoli ordinati per nome anzichè per data, etc..). non ho mai capito il problema
> 
> per esempio: ieri s'è chiuso akregator (sarà stato un seg-fault), ho re-impostato il tutto ed oggi non mi s'è cambiata la configurazione. tu chiudi il programma quando esci da kde? io no

 

e fate un paio di segnalazioni sul bugzilla di kde  :Wink:  E' fatto apposta..

----------

## riverdragon

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> uhm... hai provato a cambiare lo stile di firefox? io uso noia e mi sembra abbastanza figo. per cambiare i pulsanti, beh, basta cambiare lo stile delle qt.. ma, se ho ben capito, lo hai già fatto. io uso gtk-engines-qt e non noto schifezze

 Io invece noto proprio delle brutture sui tab. Farò uno screenshot appena possibile.

 *Quote:*   

> elog.. boh... non so nemmeno cosa sia un visualizzatore di elog (sebbene mi sia capitato di tradurre un pacchetto di kde in cui se ne parlava   )

 Elog sono emerge-log, quello che portage ti dice prima e dopo la compilazione di un pacchetto; è possibile farli salvare automaticamente così da poterli vedere con calma alla fine. La ritengo una funzionalità indispensabile.

 *Quote:*   

> mai sentito.... ma potrei sbagliarmi.... veramente non saprei. diciamo anche che non mi sono mai posto il problema  (non uso facebook). hai provato a cercare l'eventuale plugin con google?

 Sì, ma senza fortuna, speravo che voi utenti di kde aveste notizie più "sottobanco"   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> gtk-chtheme

 Installato, ma non ha effetto su openoffice al momento; devo darci un'occhiata con più calma.

 *Quote:*   

> kde-base/powerdevil figo figo!!

 È già installato e configurato, ma a me servirebbe anche poter fissare la frequenza dei core; con powerdevil imposto solo le politiche energetiche in generale.

 *Quote:*   

> Korganizer?

 Ci darò un'occhiata, intanto grazie.

 *Quote:*   

> hai percaso messo che compiz parta all'avvio di una sessione grafica? prova ad impostarlo solo all'avvio di gnome. kde ha una cartella .kde/Autostart/ dove mettere script da eseguire all'avvio. prova a cercare una cosa simile per gnome

 Su gnome ho notato solo .config/autostart, che dovrebbe essere quello definito da freedesktop.org e quindi generale. Cercherò

 *Quote:*   

> si, decisamente! knetworkmanagere fa schifo (lo usavo)... provalo, magari ti piacerà... (non so però se il pacchetto richieda kde 3.5.x)

 Knetworkmanager richiede le kdelibs 3.5...

 *Quote:*   

> intendi l'alt+F2 ? uhm... non ho ben afferrato la tua domanda

 Spiego: strigi va ad indicizzare i file in alcune cartelle specificate, così che poi possano essere recuperati velocemente. Mi interessava un frontend di strigi (o di un'applicazione in grado di dialogare) per poter effettuare queste ricerche. Per gnome c'è tracker che fornisce un'applicazione sua (tracker-search-tool) ma è possibile richiamarlo tramite la deskbar applet e tramite gnome-do. Alt+F2 (krunner) cerca solo tra le applicazioni. Lancelot è quello giusto.

 *Quote:*   

> kde-base/ksysguard tipo questo?

 Ho aggiunto il plasmoide dell'occupazione della cpu al pannello, per il disco mi viene mostrato solo lo spazio usato/disponibile e non gli accessi.

 *Quote:*   

> uhm... prova a killare plasma e a rifarlo partire 
> 
> ```
> kquitapp plasma; plasma
> ```
> ...

 Ok, grazie. Al momento è andato in crash e poi è ripartito.

 *Quote:*   

> 1) nelle impostazione del plasmoide folder view hai impostato "icon unsorted"? 

 Sì.

----------

## riverdragon

Bye bye KDE-4.2, ci rivedremo (forse) con il 4.3.

----------

## flocchini

stavo per porvi una sequela di domande inutili ma il tuo ultimo post mi ha illuminato   :Laughing: 

----------

## flocchini

e vediamo sta 4.3rc come e' messa... approfittando di un po' di tempo libero prima delle vacanze  :Smile: 

----------

## devilheart

aspetta che domani esce la 4.3 stabile

----------

## flocchini

(in)stabile in portage o ti riferisci sempre al kde-testing overlay?

grazie:)

(intanto aggiorno il resto del sistema che e' una vita che non ho tempo di dare attenzioni alla mia gentoo casalinga  :Sad:  )

----------

## devilheart

mi riferisco al rilascio stabile secondo gli sviluppatori

----------

## flocchini

sto tenendo d'occhio la homepage ma x ora nulla... speriamo siano in regola con la tabella di marcia sono impaziente  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

ok, tutto molto bello ma ha una spiacevolissima tendenza a crashare ogni pie' sospinto per apertura di menu o visualizzazione di linguetta stile tip... Credo sia decisamente inusabile per il quotidiano

non capisco se e' colpa dei driver nvidia (a leggere in giro sembra cosi') e comunque non sono l'unico (peraltro il sistema e' aggiornato e pulito). Mi chiedo come facciano talune distro ad adottarla addirittura come default

vediamo un po' qualche giorno ma mi sa che non ci siamo ancora  :Sad: 

----------

## devilheart

io non ho mai più avuto crash dopo kde 4.1.3

----------

## bandreabis

Ma la differenza tra KDE3.5 e KDE4 è solo nella grafica?

Io ho provato ad installare KDE4 mesi fa (diciamo 3) ma non ho avuto modo di testarlo bene a causa di alcuni crash (che ora spero siano stati risolti).

Consigliereste un aggiornamento? E a che tipo di utente/amministratore?

----------

## table

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> io non ho mai più avuto crash dopo kde 4.1.3

 

Idem, è stabilissimo e sto usando la 4.2.4 ~x86 da portage

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ma la differenza tra KDE3.5 e KDE4 è solo nella grafica?
> 
> Io ho provato ad installare KDE4 mesi fa (diciamo 3) ma non ho avuto modo di testarlo bene a causa di alcuni crash (che ora spero siano stati risolti).

 

Io lo utilizzo nella quotidianità, ho sempre usato kde dalla versione 3, ma la 4 è un po' diversa.

Graficamente è meglio, ma cambia decisamente nei menu, ora molto meno estesi dei vecchi (vedere konqueror).

A mio parere è più usabile della 3, si tratta solo di abituarsi.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Consigliereste un aggiornamento? E a che tipo di utente/amministratore?

 

Io lo utilizzo nella quotidianità e lo consiglio, non tornerei mai alla 3 dopo aver utilizzato la 4 da circa 3 mesi.

----------

## cloc3

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ma la differenza tra KDE3.5 e KDE4 è solo nella grafica?
> 
> 

 

no.

c'è anche moltissimo sviluppo delle applicazioni.

una cosa che mi piace molto è l'editor integrato di konqueror, che adesso ha aggiunto l'accesso in scrittura.

fantastico negli ftp.

poi c'è okular, che sostituisce kpdf  e  integra moltissimi altri formati di documento, c'è Dolphin, c'è un sistema di desktop semantico, una gestione avanzata dell'audio (phonon), un menù e una nuova barra delle applicazioni che propongono modo di verso di utilizzare il desktop, il server akonadi per il PIM storage  e chi sa cosa altro ancora.

insomma, un cosa imponente, con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti, ma tutt'altro che un banale remake grafico.

anzi, forse la nuova grafica è proprio la cosa che maggiormente mi lascia perplesso...

----------

## bandreabis

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Ma la differenza tra KDE3.5 e KDE4 è solo nella grafica?
> 
>  
> 
> no.
> ...

 

E' quello che mi frena!

Di certo non sostituirei kde3 con kde4, al massimo lo affiancherei.

Ma non per ora che è unstable.

----------

## cloc3

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Di certo non sostituirei kde3 con kde4, al massimo lo affiancherei.
> 
> Ma non per ora che è unstable.

 

io invece sto compiendo la scelta oposta.

ho provato ad affiancare kde4 a kde3 ma, nonostante l'ottimo lavoro degli sviluppatori gentoo, mi sono accorto che è una partita persa.

kde è una sweet pensata per essere acquistata in blocco, con la scelta deliberata di fare riferiemento ad un unica enorme librerie (kdelibs) per l'intero sistema. le tribolazioni assicurate per quelli come noi, che insistono a fare gli utenti gentoo, con un piede di qui e un piede di lì, sono le più crudeli.

kde4 non è unstable, ma solo in tilde (   :Laughing:   ), nel senso che è dichiarata stabile da kde.org.

qui da noi è diverso, ma  per i motivi detti sopra, che rendono impossibile la vita a chi scrive gli ebuild.

kde3, invece, è in fase di abbandono. alcuni bachi non vengono più corretti e lo sviluppo è completamente arrestato.

così alla fine, sono passato di là. la grafica di plasma mi dà ai nervi, ma un po' alla volta imparo a conoscere il nuovo sistema e i suoi pregi, che non sono pochi.

appena smascherano la 4.3, ricompilo tutto volentieri.

----------

## Apetrini

Ho cambiato hard-disk al mio portatile(mi stava stretto), per cui ho approfittato per fare un'installazione gentoo fresca fresca.

Dopo piu di un anno con kde-scm (aggiornavo da svn circa ogni 10 giorni) ora sono con la 4.3 e devo dire che mi trovo bene.

kde4 non è ovviamente un desktop completo di tutto ma è il mio DE principale da parecchio tempo.

Il milionesimo commit sul svn è stato fatto qualche settimana fa e questo mi fa ben sperare per il futuro; credo che nessun DE libero ha mai avuto cosi tanta "forza lavoro" quanta ne ha kde4. Ovviamente ci sono le solite considerazioni... che volevano fare un grosso salto e lo hanno fatto e il lavoro da fare è enorme.

Le cose di cui sento la mancanza(sento in senso lato, poiché alcune neanche kde3 le aveva) sono:

- Supporto bluetooth integrato bene.

- Supporto Server SyncML con akonadi (in modo da poter tenere sincronizzata la rubrica e quant'altro col mio nokia; magari in modo automatico via bluetooth, quando il cell è vicino al portatile).

- Vorrei che finissero quella benedetta integrazione di NetworkManager con solid in ogni sua parte. In modo da poter gestire da interfaccia Wireless, Wired, VPN, PPP dialup, UMTS/GPRS etc... (se è gestita da solid, quando si interrompe la connessione o ritorna, tutti i programmi/plasmoidi di kde ne sono informati subito e possono eventualmente ricollegarsi)

- Un migliore browser web.

- Migliorare le notifiche (non so come, ma sicuramente si riuscirà a progredire ancora).

A proposito dell'ultimo punto, vorrei ricordare a tutti che una delle figure carenti nei processi di sviluppo di kde è gente che fa studi di usabilità (sono in pochissimi ed è una cosa estremamente importante), per cui se c'è qualcuno che si intende di ergonomia, interfacce, interazione uomo/macchina e quant'altro(al MIT c'è una laurea per questo, altro non so) e ha voglia di dare una mano si faccia avanti (non so, credo contattando nuno o celeste).

----------

## bandreabis

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> così alla fine, sono passato di là. la grafica di plasma mi dà ai nervi, ma un po' alla volta imparo a conoscere il nuovo sistema e i suoi pregi, che non sono pochi.
> 
> appena smascherano la 4.3, ricompilo tutto volentieri.

 

Ma la grafica di Plasma non è disattivabile? Immagino di no.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> kde4 non è ovviamente un desktop completo di tutto ma è il mio DE principale da parecchio tempo. 

 

Scusa la mia ignoranza, ma in che senso?

----------

## Apetrini

@bandreabis: nel senso che mancano delle cose, alcune delle quali le ho elencate sopra. Per esempio sarebbe bello non solo avere tutto il software scritto n qt4("tutto" è un po' forte come parola, ma passatemela) ma che sia anche completamente integrato con kde4 ovvero che ci sia integrazione con il desktop semantico, con kde pim per quanto riguarda le informazioni dell'utente, con solid per quanto riguarda l'interfacciamento all  hardware e ovviamente il sitema di notifiche.

Già il fatto che konqueror non riesca a gestire molti siti è un problema, persino con gmail ha qualche difficoltà. Ricorrere a un browser web "esterno" non è consono ai principi di kde che vogliono un integrazione praticamente assoluta. Firefox non ha l'inegrazione con kde (gestore password, segnalibri, desktop semantico, nulla di ciò è inegrato con kde e poi i "bottoni" e i widget delle pagine web non sono disegnati seguendo lo stile oxygen), ma neanche roba scritta in qt come Arora è integrata. Questo è solo un esempio, ma è per rendere l'idea. La buona notizia che ci stanno lavorando...

K3b non è ancora stato rilasciato per kde4, ma ho provato la versione dal svn e benché non è completo, almeno masterizza.

Per non parlare di player video, attualmente uso con soddisfazione smplayer (front-end per mplayer), ma anche questo è una cosa temporanea, manca l'integrazione, addirittura usa mplayer, cosa che in kde non dovrebbe succedere. Il backend ufficiale per audio e video dovrebbe essere gstreamer con phonon, per ora (per quelle poche app che usano l'integrazione da manuale) il backend in uso è xine-backend (questo a causa della infinita lentezza con cui gstreamer viene sviluppato).

E poi le icone, ci sono linee guida su come deve essere un icona in kde. Mancano ancora delle icone (purtroppo erano qualche centinaio: tantissime), il povero nuno attualmente sta facendo un icona a sera (piu tutto il resto del lavoro che c'è da fare su air, oxygen e carbon) per riuscire a starci dietro.

P.s. se volete dare un occhio al lavoro dell'uomo che ha "inventato" lo stile di kde andate su http://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/ e date anche un occhio veloce ai post vecchi.

Edit: già che ci sono, ricordo a tutti che se c'è qualcosa che volete avere in kde4 c'è il forum brainstorm apropriato: http://forum.kde.org/brainstorm.php . E qui un piccolo riassunto(con uno schemino) dell'iter che fa un idea prima di essere approvata: http://hanswchen.wordpress.com/2009/08/08/from-idea-to-reality/

----------

## bandreabis

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> @bandreabis: nel senso che mancano delle cose, alcune delle quali le ho elencate sopra. Per esempio sarebbe bello non solo avere tutto il software scritto n qt4("tutto" è un po' forte come parola, ma passatemela) ma che sia anche completamente integrato con kde4 ovvero che ci sia integrazione con il desktop semantico, con kde pim per quanto riguarda le informazioni dell'utente, con solid per quanto riguarda l'interfacciamento all  hardware e ovviamente il sitema di notifiche.

 

Intendevo rispetto a kde3, scusami.

K3b invece? Vuoi dire che non funziona su kde4?

----------

## Apetrini

Rispetto a kde3 non so, dovresti chiedere a qualcuno che è un po' più fresco di kde3.

Per quanto riguarda k3b, funziona la versione per kde3 (con le qt3) che comunque puoi usare con kde4, la versione di k3b che fa il salto, non è pronta.

----------

## bandreabis

Ho kde4.3, non è male ma è ancora problematico. Il cestino sul desktop si comporta come una qualsiasi cartella:

copia e sposta ma nessun "inserisci nel cestino" o "svuota cestino".

----------

## Apetrini

Innanzitutto stai usando come contenitore del desktop il "Desktop" o "Vista Cartelle" ?

Il Cestino è un plasmoide, se ne hai aggiunti altri(cestini di altro tipo) hai sbagliato. Quando ci passi sopra col mouse compare una freccia verde a sinistra, se ci clicchi sopra esce un menu, con tanto di "svuota cestino".

Edit: probabilmente hai aggiunto il cestino come icona, in quel caso è solo un mero collegamento.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Innanzitutto stai usando come contenitore del desktop il "Desktop" o "Vista Cartelle" ?
> 
> Il Cestino è un plasmoide, se ne hai aggiunti altri(cestini di altro tipo) hai sbagliato. Quando ci passi sopra col mouse compare una freccia verde a sinistra, se ci clicchi sopra esce un menu, con tanto di "svuota cestino".
> 
> Edit: probabilmente hai aggiunto il cestino come icona, in quel caso è solo un mero collegamento.

 

 :Laughing:  ecco perchè all'inizio funzionava!

Ho pensato di avere le traveggole.

EDIT: altra cosa... non funzionano le strisce a fumetti.Non compaiono nella lista dopo averli installati.

----------

## Apetrini

Allora...

Qualsiasi plasmoide/tema/sfondo etc... che installi usando la funzionalità integrata in kde è strettamente legata al modo in cui è stato fatto il pacchetto.

Mi spiego meglio... se su kde-look l'autore del tema/plasmoide etc... ha seguito le linee guida del sito tu potrai installarle usando il pannello integrato, se invece l'autore ha fatto il pacchetto a modo suo, o ha messo il link che reindirizza sulla sua pagina web da cui scaricare l'estensione, la funzionalità integrata di kde non funzionerà.

Per quanto riguarda "Striscia di fumetti" ti assicuro che funziona, prova a cliccare su "Ordina per->Più Scaricati". Io mi sono installato Garfield.

----------

## bandreabis

Ho provato, ma non compare nella lista delle strisce caricate.

----------

## table

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ho provato, ma non compare nella lista delle strisce caricate.

 

anche nel mio caso, inoltre se provo ad installare qualsiasi plasmoide extra mi dice errore nell'installazione....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Apetrini

Non ho idea del perche voi abbiate problemi.

Provate a installare il plasmoide a mano per capire dov'è il problema.

Per esempio... scaricatevi il plasmoide magic folder http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Magic+Folder?content=100348.

poi da utente date un bel 

```
plasmapkg --i   100348-plasma-magic-folder_1.2.2.plasmoid
```

 .

Ora tra i plasmoidi dovreste trovare "Magic Folder"

A me funziona tutto.

----------

## bandreabis

I plasmoidi funzionano:

- non carica le strisce a fumetti: rimane il plasmoide nero.

KDE4 proprio non riesce a convincermi!

----------

## Apetrini

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> I plasmoidi funzionano:
> 
> - non carica le strisce a fumetti: rimane il plasmoide nero.

 

Nero??? Come nero? Il tema di default di kde 4.3 è Air ed è molto chiaro. Se stai usando Air e comunque hai la barra nera prova a vedere il compositing, magari hai un problema li. Quando non sono conesso a internet e cancello la cache del plasmoide, lui rimane bianco, non nero. Dai anche un occhio che non ci siano impostazioni di strani proxy a livello globale di kde, anche se non credo.

----------

## bandreabis

No, no, no...

forse non ci stiamo capendo....

Prova ad aggiungere al desktop il plasmode delle strisce di fumetti e non scegliere nessun tema: ecco, il plasmoide lo vedo come se non avessi scelto nessun "cartoon" (ed in effetti è vero, visto che non posso sceglierne alcuno).

----------

## Apetrini

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova ad aggiungere al desktop il plasmode delle strisce di fumetti e non scegliere nessun tema: ecco, il plasmoide lo vedo come se non avessi scelto nessun "cartoon" (ed in effetti è vero, visto che non posso sceglierne alcuno).

 

Non riesco proprio a capire, come faccio a scegliere nessun tema? Il tema si imposta da "Impostazioni Desktop"->"Tema Deskto" ed è già settato su Air.

L'unica cosa che posso evitare di scegliere è il cartoon, cosi ho disinstallato quelli 2 che avevo scaricato e il plasmoide è come "nuovo".

Come estremo male(visto che proprio non riusciamo a capirci) ti posto il link della mia schermata (un attimino sgranata, ma era per fare prima; con il plasmoide senza cartoon installati). http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/3716/schermata2.jpg.

Non c'è nessuna parte nera come hai detto tu.

----------

## bandreabis

 :Laughing: 

Ottimo, ora con un'immagine mgari riesco a spiegarmi...

Il plasmoide con al centro il pulsante "configura" è quello delle strisce comics, dico bene?

Se clicco su configura mi si apre la lista dei cartoon da poter caricare.

Io non ho nessuna lista, solo una tendina senza alcuna possibile scelta.

Se clicco il pulsante per scaricare il cartoon mi si apre una lista.

Quale cartoon che io carichi, non è poi selezionabile dal precedente menu a tendina.

PS. come hai fatto a configurare il kicker trasparente?

Ci sono opzioni o pacchetti da emergere?

Ancora, ho formattato la gentoo "KDE4.3" amd64 e sto ripetendo l'installazione x86. KDE4.3 è hardmasked qui, consigli di smascherare o di usare KD4.2.4?

Grazie per la tua pazienza.

----------

## Apetrini

Per la cronaca, io uso kde 4.3 su amd64. kde 4.2.x mai usato, fino a poco tempo fa usavo la versione del svn.

Sei sicuro che non stai usando la USE kdeprefix o altre robe strane?

Non sono abbastanza chiare certe cose che  scrivi, per esempio, poco piu sopra hai detto che i plasmoidi funzionano; qui non riesco a capire se funzionano solo quelli gia integrati o se ti funziona anche l'aggiunta di altri plasmoidi esterni via interfaccia integrata.

Per il problema dei comics, prova a fare a mano e vedi che errore ti da. In questo modo:

- Vai su http://www.kde-files.org e sesci la sezione Plasma Comics sulla sinistra.

- Scarica Garfiled (dico Garfield perché so che funziona)

- Batti da shell e da utente :

```
plasmapkg -i 92037-garfield.comic
```

Cosi dovrebbe essere tutto ok.

P.s. per la cronaca, i file che aggiunge sono:

```
./.kde4/share/kde4/services/plasma-applet-garfield.desktop

./.kde4/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/garfield

./.kde4/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/garfield/contents

./.kde4/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/garfield/contents/code

./.kde4/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/garfield/contents/code/main.es

./.kde4/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/garfield/icon.png

./.kde4/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/garfield/metadata.desktop

./.kde4/share/apps/plasma_engine_comic/garfield%3A2009-08-09

./.kde4/share/apps/plasma_engine_comic/garfield.conf

./.kde4/share/apps/plasma_engine_comic/garfield%3A2009-08-09.conf

./.kde4/share/apps/plasma_engine_comic/garfield%3A2009-08-10.conf

./.kde4/share/apps/plasma_engine_comic/garfield%3A2009-08-10

```

e .kde4 è nella mia home.

P.p.s. Non c'è il kicker in kde4 (almeno non nella mia schermata), se intendi il pannello in basso orizzontale, be quello c'è di default con il compositing opengl attivo. Se disattivo il compositing diventa completamente opaco.

----------

## bandreabis

Quando riavrò kde4 provo.

Grazie.

I plasmoidi funzionano nel senso che quelli integrati si aggiungono al desktop, solo che questo ha dei problemi, ed anche quello che ti mostra nel riquadro le immagini.

----------

## xdarma

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> - Un migliore browser web.

 

Non sono d'accordo. Quei siti che con konqueror-3.5.x non riuscivo a navigare correttamente, adesso con konqueror-4.3.1 riesco a visualizzarli ed evito di installare un altro browser. Non sto dicendo che konqueror adesso è il miglior browser disponibile, ma per quello che ci devo fare io, per il momento è sufficiente :-)

Hanno anche aggiunto la possibilità di spostare le tab a destra o a sinistra, vuoi mettere?   :-D

Comunque sembra abbiano deciso di stabilizzare la versione 4.3.1 e chiedono un aiuto:

CALL TO ARMS - Help needed with KDE 4.3 stabilization

 *Quote:*   

> With today's Gentoo KDE meeting there's decision to drop KDE-4.2.4 in favour of (upcoming) KDE-4.3.1 as stable candidate. 
> 
>  If you're interested in testing KDE-4.3 and maybe fixing some bugs, please take a look at this bug. 
> 
>  It tracks all known issues holding KDE4 introduction to stable portage tree. 
> ...

 

----------

## dky

Qualcuno è riuscito a fare l'upgrade da kde 4.2 al 4.3? Purtroppo io ci sto provando ma non riesco a compilare kdelibs.... è successo anche a voi?

----------

## xdarma

 *dky wrote:*   

> Qualcuno è riuscito a fare l'upgrade da kde 4.2 al 4.3? Purtroppo io ci sto provando ma non riesco a compilare kdelibs.... è successo anche a voi?

 

Nella guida c'è una sezione per la "pulizia profonda", hai già provato?

----------

## table

 *dky wrote:*   

> Qualcuno è riuscito a fare l'upgrade da kde 4.2 al 4.3? Purtroppo io ci sto provando ma non riesco a compilare kdelibs.... è successo anche a voi?

 

Io ci sono riuscito senza problemi.

Posta l'errore che ottieni

----------

## dky

Ciao ragazzi, scusate se rispondo in ritardo.

Allora il problema è questo, per compilare kde 4.3 mi richiede di ri-compilare PyQt4 con le use svg ed sql, quindi USE="svg sql" emerge PyQt4.

A sua volta esso mi richiede di compilare prima subversion. Provo a compilare subversion ed il primo pacchetto che compila è kdelibs-4.3 ed è questo il problema vero e proprio perchè si pianta in fase di compilazione. L'errore è questo

----------

## Onip

 *dky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi USE="svg sql" emerge PyQt4.
> 
> 

 

Sbagliatissimo.

```
# echo 'dev-python/PyQt4 svg sql' >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Così l'impostazione delle USE rimarrà permanente.

suggerirei una bella lettura di

```
$ man portage
```

----------

## dky

E' vero ti ringrazio, però per ora non è quello il problema. Guarda:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-python-20090824

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/sip-4.8.2 [4.7.9] USE="-doc%"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4  USE="X dbus kde opengl sql svg webkit -assistant -debug -doc -examples -phonon -xmlpatterns"

[blocks B     ] >=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1 (">=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1" is blocking kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4:4.2[kdeprefix] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.0[X] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    PyQt4

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-util/subversion-1.5.5 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Arfrever Frehtes Taifersar Arahesis <arfrever@gentoo.org> (09 Aug 2009)

# Masked for removal in 30 days due to security vulnerability (bug #280494).

# Manually keyword >=dev-util/subversion-1.6.4.

- x11-libs/qt-4.5.1 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## table

 *dky wrote:*   

> E' vero ti ringrazio, però per ora non è quello il problema. Guarda:
> 
> [
> 
> [blocks B     ] >=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1 (">=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1" is blocking kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4)
> ...

 

io darei un:

```
emerge -C dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1
```

e riproverei a lanciare il comando

----------

## dky

Ma quel pacchetto non è installato   :Shocked: 

----------

## table

 *dky wrote:*   

> Ma quel pacchetto non è installato  

 

sicuro?

posta l'output di :

```
eix -I pyqt4
```

----------

## dky

Ecco il risultato:

```

# eix -I pyqt4

No matches found.

```

----------

## table

 *dky wrote:*   

> Ecco il risultato:
> 
> ```
> 
> # eix -I pyqt4
> ...

 

sorry, prova a rimuovere pykde4 con il solito emerge -C e rilanciare in seguito l'aggiornamento

----------

## dky

Perfetto ora la compilazione di kde è partita, però c'è sempre il solito problema. La compilazione di kdelibs si blocca   :Sad: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *dky wrote:*   

> Perfetto ora la compilazione di kde è partita, però c'è sempre il solito problema. La compilazione di kdelibs si blocca  

 

se magari ci dici anche qual è l'errore ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## xdarma

 *dky wrote:*   

> Perfetto ora la compilazione di kde è partita, però c'è sempre il solito problema. La compilazione di kdelibs si blocca  :(

 

L'errore rimane questo? http://nopaste.com/p/aY2mxh2qD

La riga con "/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found" non mi ispira fiducia  ;-)

Magari anche l'output di "emerge --info" può tornare utile e le USE di kdelibs.

----------

## dky

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *dky wrote:*   Perfetto ora la compilazione di kde è partita, però c'è sempre il solito problema. La compilazione di kdelibs si blocca   
> 
> L'errore rimane questo? http://nopaste.com/p/aY2mxh2qD
> 
> 

 

Si l'errore rimane sempre quello.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La riga con "/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found" non mi ispira fiducia  
> 
> Magari anche l'output di "emerge --info" può tornare utile e le USE di kdelibs.

 

Eh già, non ispira fiducia nemmeno a me   :Laughing:  cmq ecco "emerge --info":

```

System uname: Linux-2.6.29.4-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_E2160_@_1.80GHz-w                                                                             ith-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 28 Sep 2009 12:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shu                                                                             tdown /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gcon                                                                             f /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-p                                                                             hp5/ext-active/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms str                                                                             ict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

 ENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress                                                                              --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclu                                                                             de=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa apache2 arts berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cgi cli c                                                                             racklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp gp                                                                             m iconv imap ipv6 isdnlog java jce jpeg kde lame libwww maildir mng modules mp3                                                                              mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl openmp p                                                                             am pcre perl php png pppd python qt4 readline reflection sasl session spl ssl sy                                                                             sfs tcl tcpd unicode usb webkit win32codecs x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 a                                                                             ls4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371                                                                              es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via8                                                                             2xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsn                                                                             oop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul                                                                              mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions ali                                                                             as auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_db                                                                             m authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cach                                                                             e dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache f                                                                             ilter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiatio                                                                             n rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC                                                                             ="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad                                                                              cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" US                                                                             ERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="openchrome via"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PO                                                                             RTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

kdelibs:

```
[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1  USE="acl alsa bzip2 handbook nls opengl semantic-desktop ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -mmx -openexr -spell -sse -sse2 -test -zeroconf"
```

----------

## !equilibrium

 *dki wrote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6:

 

gcc 4.1.2 è vecchio di almeno 2 anni, da quanto non aggiorni la Gentoo Box?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dky

```

 # gcc-config -l

 [1] i486-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 *
```

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## bandreabis

visto che kde3 han deciso di toglierlo da portage, qual'è il metodo migliore per crearmi un overlay con i pacchetti destinati a sparire?

Kde4 non mi ispira mica.

----------

## Apetrini

c'è già. è anche ufficiale, kde-sunrise

----------

## bandreabis

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> c'è già. è anche ufficiale, kde-sunrise

 

mittico!

Mo' lo cerco.

Grazie.

EDIT: trovo overlay kde-testing e overlay sunrise... è uno dei due?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> EDIT: trovo overlay kde-testing e overlay sunrise... è uno dei due?

 

 vedi il punto 5

----------

## bandreabis

Si può gestire con layman ma abilitando le USE git (e subversion)?

----------

## table

Mi riallaccio a questo megapost.

Qualcuno ha idea di come inserire il tasto mostra desktop in kde 4?

Su kubuntu (che ho visto ad un amico) è abilitato di default, ma in gentoo non lo trovo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *table wrote:*   

> Mi riallaccio a questo megapost.
> 
> Qualcuno ha idea di come inserire il tasto mostra desktop in kde 4?
> 
> Su kubuntu (che ho visto ad un amico) è abilitato di default, ma in gentoo non lo trovo  

 

Credo sia in kdeplasma-addons, io lo sto installando.

----------

## table

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *table wrote:*   Mi riallaccio a questo megapost.
> 
> Qualcuno ha idea di come inserire il tasto mostra desktop in kde 4?
> 
> Su kubuntu (che ho visto ad un amico) è abilitato di default, ma in gentoo non lo trovo   
> ...

 

Grande! Ora va! grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

Vi informo che ho appena messo online la NUOVA guida all'installazione e configurazione di KDE in Gentoo:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

che sostituisce la precedente (ora marcata come obsoleta) http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

E' stato aggiornato di conseguenza anche l'indice della documentazione

Infine è stata rimossa la guida alle ebuild "split" di KDE, in quanto non più utile.

Good night  :Cool: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Vi informo che ho appena messo online la NUOVA guida all'installazione e configurazione di KDE in Gentoo

 

Grazie per la traduzione, adesso riesco a capirci qualcosa  :-)

----------

## Scen

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Vi informo che ho appena messo online la NUOVA guida all'installazione e configurazione di KDE in Gentoo 
> 
> Grazie per la traduzione, adesso riesco a capirci qualcosa  

 

Non sei pratico dell'idioma britannico?  :Shocked: 

Spero di averla tradotta decentemente, sicuramente se/quando la riprenderò in mano cambierò più di qualcosa  :Smile: 

[edit]

Ieri sera l'ora era tarda e le mie capacità mentali erano ai minimi termini.... solo ora subodoro la LEGGERISSIMA nota di sarcasmo nelle tue parole....   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

Ma vacagarevà   :Laughing: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Non sei pratico dell'idioma britannico? 8O 

 

Preferisco stendere un velo pietoso, diciamo che ho seguito il corso "Esprimiti in inglese come Toro Seduto"  :-(

 *Scen wrote:*   

> [edit]
> 
> Ieri sera l'ora era tarda e le mie capacità mentali erano ai minimi termini.... solo ora subodoro la LEGGERISSIMA nota di sarcasmo nelle tue parole....  :roll:  :P 
> 
> Ma vacagarevà  :lol:

 

Sarcasmo? A parte che non lo vedo, ma sinceramente non lo volevo mettere. Neanche preterintenzionale. Davvero.

Comunque scusami, non so se esista il "sarcasmo involontario" ma questo dev'essere un esempio.

Ho il forte sospetto che il mio italiano sia peggio dell'inglese...

----------

## Scen

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Non sei pratico dell'idioma britannico?   
> 
> Preferisco stendere un velo pietoso, diciamo che ho seguito il corso "Esprimiti in inglese come Toro Seduto"  
> 
>  *Scen wrote:*   [edit]
> ...

 

Ah ah ah ah  :Laughing: 

Come non detto, ho frainteso^2   :Embarassed: 

Siccome vedo che sei un utente "smaliziato" ho dato x scontato la tua buona conoscenza dell'inglese, e vedendo che sei anche una persona simpatica ed ironica  :Very Happy:  , pensavo volessi scherzosamente fare dello spirito  :Wink: 

Allora ok, sono felice che i miei sforzi *PROT* ti siano utili  :Cool: 

W KDE4  :Laughing: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ah ah ah ah :lol: 
> 
> Come non detto, ho frainteso^2  :oops: 
> 
> Siccome vedo che sei un utente "smaliziato" ho dato x scontato la tua buona conoscenza dell'inglese, e vedendo che sei anche una persona simpatica ed ironica :D , pensavo volessi scherzosamente fare dello spirito :wink: 
> ...

 

:-D

Tutto a posto: capita di fraintendere e/o di non riuscire ad esprimersi  ;-)

----------

## xdarma

Volevo segnalare la presenza in portage di rekonq, un browser per Qt basato su webkit.

L'ultima versione è la 0.4.0 mentre quella in portage è la 0.3.90.

Si ispira a Chrome di Google e, personalmente, a parte qualche problema con i bookmarks, mi sembra interessante.

----------

## DevOne

Quando potremo gustare la kde 4.4.2 stabile?

----------

## xdarma

[non c'entra granché ma preferisco postare qui piuttosto che aprire topic poco utili]

Per tutti quelli che... si stava meglio quando c'era kde3   ;-)

Small applications missing in KDE 4

C'è anche una pagina "ufficiale" sul wiki di KDE:

KDE/Missing Applications

Se avete qualche piccola applicazione di cui non riuscite a fare a meno e vi costringe ad installare parti di kde3, fatevi sentire.

----------

